# what's the trick tying a braided line



## jacksonville (Oct 2, 2012)

losing a third of hookups on braided line slipping of jigheads / top water setups ,what's the knot to use or a way to keep the line from slipping thru.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

If I was going to tie straight to my braided line (which I never do) I would probably just use a uni but go through eye of the lure twice. I always have a flouro carbon leader on though.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I've never lost a fish due to a knot with this one: Go through the eye 3 times, keep both loops formed. Go around the line 6-8 times, and then go back through the loop formed by the first twist and the two loops formed by going through the eye, wet and pull tight.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

By far, the most easiest to tie a knot to a lure, jighead is this one:

Double your line, run the doubled line through the O ring or eye, then bring the doubled line over the single line, then back through the loop created, then bring your lure back back in between the doubled line in your hand, pull tight. Takes about five seconds and I have never lost a fish due to the knot coming loose and never will with that knot. 

P.S. I second what Tyler0421 said, always use a flourocarbon leader.


----------



## colescoconutz (Jul 23, 2012)

The only knot I use with braid if im not tying a leader on is a Palomor Knot.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

wet it


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

bbarton13 said:


> wet it


+1 works for me. But i use a leader


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Spider hitch to double braid, an improved albright with three turn uni lock to fasten leader and San Diego jam knot to attach everything else. I also use a San Diego jam knot to attach a swivel for bottom fishing.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lobsterman said:


> Spider hitch to double braid, an improved albright with three turn uni lock to fasten leader and San Diego jam knot to attach everything else. I also use a San Diego jam knot to attach a swivel for bottom fishing.


This.:thumbsup:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*This works for me.*



tyler0421 said:


> If I was going to tie straight to my braided line (which I never do) I would probably just use a uni but go through eye of the lure twice. I always have a flouro carbon leader on though.


And I use 8 to 10 wraps usually.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Palomar with a dab of super glue.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Ive replaced the albright.. with the huffnagle...


----------



## jacksonville (Oct 2, 2012)

appreciate all the advice given and will put it to use and great fishing and a full icebox of fish


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

No mono/fluoro leader? I thought that was a fishing must (getting as close to invisible as possible, at least in fooling fish into hitting lures).


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

oxbeast1210 said:


> +1 works for me. But i use a leader


Yeah leader and lube. Jig loop knot for jigs and topwaters.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I tie a mono/flouro leader to the braid using a double-uni and then tie the lure to it using an improved fishermans not and never lost a fish due to knot failure.


----------



## audreyhudges (Sep 25, 2012)

I am having problem with this also, I tried knot just to make sure that fish will not let go but somehow it helps just for temporary. So, I am still looking for the best way to do this. I could take all the comment thread in here and try them as sooner as possible. 

_______________________
Outdoor Fitness equipment


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I just use the improved clinch knot for inshore when tying braid to a swivel. In the last 10 years of using braid I have NEVER had it come loose. It's the same knot I use for mono or fluorocarbon.

My grandson took his Trout rod and reel to the Bridge Rubble last spring and caught a legal Amberjack on 15 lb. braid tied to a swivel and 20 lb. flouro leader with a Owner Mutu light circle hook all tied with the improved clinch knot.


----------



## KWCONCH79 (Aug 6, 2010)

Palomor Knot


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

3 loop for everything I use. From tuna and marlin to trout. Works for braid and mono. But always wet the braid before you pull it tight.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

colescoconutz said:


> The only knot I use with braid if im not tying a leader on is a Palomor Knot.


THIS!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

In what scenario would one NOT use a leader with braid??? Other than the obvious "oops, I left all my leader material at home."


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

tyler0421 said:


> If I was going to tie straight to my braided line (which I never do) I would probably just use a uni but go through eye of the lure twice. I always have a flouro carbon leader on though.


This... Uni works like a champ.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

uni knot works well for me.


----------



## Time Bandit (Apr 16, 2012)

9-turn Uni Knot. No need to double through the eye of the lure.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a easy to follow knot tying tutorial - http://www.animatedknots.com/indexfishing.php

Braid to fluoro leader - double Uni knot (6-7 turns for fluoro, 10-12 turns for braid)
Leader to hook - Palomar knot
Leader to lure - Loop knot (Rapala knot)


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Braid to hardware= Bowline
Braid to flouro= Uni/uni


----------



## Thom (May 4, 2012)

I'f I want to fish with 6lb line, what is the largest florocarbon test I can use as a leader. I'n having trouble getting the 6lb braid to hold with any knot.

Oh, and while I'm asking, have the fished moved into the rivers yet?

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Thom said:


> I'f I want to fish with 6lb line, what is the largest florocarbon test I can use as a leader. I'n having trouble getting the 6lb braid to hold with any knot.
> 
> Oh, and while I'm asking, have the fished moved into the rivers yet?
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


With 6lb braid I would say 20 - 25 lbs fluro, but that's just from my experience. I go with a little heavier braid now and can run from 10 lb fluro to 50 lb fluro with just a heavier braid. Since you're using a fluro leader you don't need to worry about the presentation of the braid.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Braid to Lure - Polymar

Braid to Leader of similar diameters - uni to uni will work fine

Braid to Leader with larger diameter - yucatan knot, this knot has not failed met yet. I use it when I tie 10lb braid to a mono or flouro leader.
http://www.netknots.com/fishing_knots/yucatan-knot


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I like the simplicity of the Yucatan knot, but having difficulty getting it to hold with 8 lb mono and 10 lb braid. I pull it up pretty tight then pull the main lines. The mono seems to slip and not bind well with the braid What am I doing wrong?

Have been using the uni to uni which works very good.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> I like the simplicity of the Yucatan knot, but having difficulty getting it to hold with 8 lb mono and 10 lb braid. I pull it up pretty tight then pull the main lines. The mono seems to slip and not bind well with the brail. What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Have been using the uni to uni which works very good.


The uni to uni is good when tying two lines of similar diameter, so if you are tying 10 lb braid to 8 lb mono then the uni to uni will work just fine. The yucatan is better if you are tying 10 lb braid to a 15 lb leader. 

I use power pro super slick 8 braid and it works very well with the Yukatan. However, when I've tried the Yucatan with spiderwire ultracast I have had an occasional problem with the leader slipping.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

I used to uni to uni and it slipped on me. My other rod is tight in albright, that seems to hold the best for me. I use 15-35 braided to a 20-80 lb mono leader.


----------

